# Jims pouches



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Ill keep this short, just saying they look so good I dont even want to shoot them! I have not tried e shots to be fair, however for the price and symmetry ( which Im really big on just ask Roger ) these are the best Ive used. They last as long as any others Ive tried.Everything else feels heavy to me now. Speaking of there are some new heavy duty ones ( three in pic ) that Ive yet to try but will post here this week when I do.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

These look really good. Can we get a little more info. Size, material, price, maker...etc.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

They look like Performance Catapults pouches.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I haven't tried those...I'm in line for an SPS so maybe I'll get a chance soon.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes that performances


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I have few Jim's pouches perfect for 10mm.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

You could make the argument that I'm fortunate to live about 20 minutes from a supplier, that is one of five wholesalers, for a prestigious leather tannery. It does help to see and feel what your buying, and know the quality is in the leather, based on the reputation of the brand.

Glad you like the pouches. Tie 'em up and use 'em...I have plenty more


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

These look good and I shall have the opportunity to try some out soon


----------

